# HRFA youth scholarship



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Press release

Hudson River Fishermen's Association Scholarship Program
The Youth Angler Committee of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association is proud to announce the expansion of its scholarship program. Inspired and funded by Darren Cardinal, these scholarships will be awarded to graduating high school seniors, who meets the criteria established by the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association. This scholarship opportunity is available to any NY/NJ resident who meets the established criteria and is committed to continue their education. Financial need will be given high priority, and the student must attend an accredited college/university in the fall.

The HRFA-NJ is offering four different scholarships. One is for Five Thousand ($5000) Dollars and three are One Thousand ($1000) Dollars. The postmarked deadline for application is May 1, 2004. For more information on criteria and/or an application, visit our web page our Youth Activities page at www.hrfanj.org. If you have any questions about the application process, please contact Jim Campbell at [email protected].

Jim Campbell
President, HRFA


----------

